# Abu Dhabi Residence Visa Stamping



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I got my employment (freelance) visa over email today and now will need to enter UAE within next 60 days. I was given two options from my free zone - urgent or normal visa processing. I chose normal processing mode for employment visa and got it in 3 working days. I need to decide between normal & urgent mode for residence visa after entering. They say normal mode takes 10 working days and urgent takes 5 working days and the difference in price is 1300 AED. Does it really take 10 working days to get residence visa stamped in normal mode ?


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> I got my employment (freelance) visa over email today and now will need to enter UAE within next 60 days. I was given two options from my free zone - urgent or normal visa processing. I chose normal processing mode for employment visa and got it in 3 working days. I need to decide between normal & urgent mode for residence visa after entering. They say normal mode takes 10 working days and urgent takes 5 working days and the difference in price is 1300 AED. Does it really take 10 working days to get residence visa stamped in normal mode ?


Sent you a PM


----------

